# Wireless-LAN-Reichweite



## server (30. April 2006)

Hallo,

Mein Vater hat für die Firma eine Webcam gekauft, die mit einem Netgear 802.11b Access Point Model ME102 ausgestattet ist. Wir wollen damit am anderen Ender des Sees ein Bild aufnehmen und über das Wireless LAN ca. 150m Luftlinie zum Server übertragen.

Teilweise funktioniert das mit dem obigen Gerät auch ganz gut, nur wenn Wind oder Regen ist, bricht die Verbindung zusammen. Ich muss dann jedes Mal zur Webcam laufen und dort manuel die Stromzufuhr kappen und wieder herstellen, damit die Verbindung wieder hergestellt wird.

Gibt es Wireless Access Points mit einer größeren Reichweite? Würde eine stärkere Sendeleistung das Problem eurer Meinung nach lösen oder wird es damit auch nicht besser gehen?

Würde mich freuen, wenn ich in Zukunft nicht immer "laufen" müsste ;-)

Grüße,
Server


----------



## NomadSoul (30. April 2006)

*Re: Wireless LAN - Reichweite?*

Was verwendet ihr für Antennen?! Evt wäre der umsteig auf eine Richtfunk-Artige-Antenne von nutzen. Bei der Sendeleistung gibt es Staatliche beschränkungen, die du beachten musst. 
http://www.informationsarchiv.net/statisch/wlan/workshop-bauanleitung-antenne.html

Ich rate nicht zum selbstbau der Antenne allerdings findest du im unteren Teil eine kleine Beschreibung der Antennen arten, so dass es Dir die Auswahl erleichtern sollte.


----------



## server (30. April 2006)

Hallo NomadSoul,

Selbstbau kommt nicht in Frage, weil das Ding erstens funktionieren soll und ich 20 m neben dem WLAN-Accesspoint schlafe....

Ich habe folgendes Gerät (mit den am Bild zu sehenden Antennen):







Das andere Gerät bei der Webcam sieht genau gleich aus.

Hab gerade eine Seite gefunden, wo die Reichweite auf 30 bis 50 Meter angegeben wird.
Das dürfte erklären, warum bei 150 m immer Ausfälle zu verzeichnen sind.....

Grüße,
Server


----------



## NomadSoul (30. April 2006)

*Re: Wireless LAN - Reichweite?*

Hallo Server bitte lies meinen Post nochmal und denk drüber nach was du geschreiben hast.

Naja, wenn Du 20m daneben schläfsthast Du den selben effekt, da das Ding immer mit Maximalem Saft arbeiten muss um das 150m entfente Gerät zu erreichen, zu einer aussen Antene würde ich dir dann sowieso Raten.


----------

